# Long term rental by owner



## mjean (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello!

We are a couple looking to rent a boat for a 6 month sabbatical starting January 2017. We have looked at chartering companies already but are wondering if it is possible to rent directly from an owner. We have CYA certificates (canadian equivalent to ASA) and some experience sailing in the Caribbean (BVI, Grenadines, St-Martin) and plenty in the Memphremagog (Québec) & Champlain lakes.

We are looking for a monohull, between 32' and 40' ideally already in the Caribbean or US east coast. We intend to take care of your boat as if it was ours!

If you are interested or have any suggestions about this project, write back! 
Thanks!
Mathieu & Sandra


----------

